

Ask HN: What if we had a place to create a Top3 List of anything? - ThiagoBurgos

I just joined the world of startups and ideas, and of course I got to know hnews, and since then I  have been around the news here and trying to answer questions and help others.<p>I just launched a new service a more than a month ago, and it was very nice because I could learn from a few users some other features that the service could have.<p>The idea is simple, a site where you can create a Top3 list about any subject you want and people can agree/disagree, comment, and leave another version of that top3 (and after we provide a consolidated rank on that subject).<p>I would like suggestions, critics and opinions about the service.<p>url: http://mytop3.me
======
mkr-hn
Most of the entries seem to be in Portuguese. It might be a good idea to split
this off into a different site for each language. Otherwise there's not much
reason to have an English interface.

~~~
ThiagoBurgos
totally agree! did you create any top3 to see how it works? I will work on
that right now.

~~~
mkr-hn
It redirects me to the home page any time I try. This is with Firefox 4.0.1.

~~~
ThiagoBurgos
did it open a popup for you to login with your facebook credentials?

~~~
mkr-hn
I avoid logging in with things like that. That's normally handled with a
separate login screen anyway. A blind redirect back to the home page will only
frustrate people and make them leave.

~~~
ThiagoBurgos
hum ok, I will take this into consideration! thanks for your time and feedback

------
ThiagoBurgos
Also, if any business model pops to your mind, just share here ok?

